# Thoughts on this pedigree



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm considering a puppy from this breeding. I'm looking for an IPO prospect. Opinions appreciated.
Litter from Brisko vom Rheinstahl and Dixi vom Schweizerhof


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like a very strong WG pedigree, sport focused. I would expect that a good amount of the litter would excel in IPO. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you new to IPO? I took it from your previous post that you were? 

If so, my advice is always to go watch the dogs. Find out what you like and then pursue those breeders. A pedigree may look great on paper but the dogs could turn out to be way over your current skill set. And then nobody, including the dog, is happy.


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you both for your input!


----------

